# Hair products that do not contain silicone



## incredichele (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Everybody!

I'm trying to figure out what product to buy to use as a styling cream or silimilar on my naturally curly hair. 

I'm tired of flat ironing my hair and I would like to get my hair strong again, so I'm letting it air dry into curls. I used Pureology Shampoo and Conditioner every other day. But I want a product that I can use on my curls without making them hard or crunchy. 

Any ideas that don't contain silicone? 

Also whats a good protein product, I think I may need that as well.

Thank you so much for all your help so far!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 24, 2009)

Curl Keeper. Best hair serum I have ever tried! I have naturally curly hair and also avoid silicones. I top it with Herbal Essences Set Me Up gel. I know this sounds crazy, but I have used mayo as a protein treatment and followed it by a conditioning treatment(protein treatments alone make my hair feel like straw). I use a conditioning heat cap when I do deep treatments. I condition everyday, and shampoo every 2 or 3 days with a gentle, sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## incredichele (Mar 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Curl Keeper. Best hair serum I have ever tried! I have naturally curly hair and also avoid silicones. I top it with Herbal Essences Set Me Up gel. I know this sounds crazy, but I have used mayo as a protein treatment and followed it by a conditioning treatment(protein treatments alone make my hair feel like straw). I use a conditioning heat cap when I do deep treatments. I condition everyday, and shampoo every 2 or 3 days with a gentle, sulfate free shampoo. Cool Thank you so much! That site looks great. Can't wait to try some!


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 24, 2009)

have you ever tried Jessicurl? She has some amazing products! Also naturallycurly.com has some great info and rec's for products.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ Jessicurl stuff is awesome! I had an allergic reaction to it so I had to stop using it, but it made my hair so soft. I love the Island Fantasy scent.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

As a curly girl myself, I'm curious as to why you are avoiding silicone based products?


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 25, 2009)

hairego i think silicone can weigh the hair down and makes your hair look greasy and i know i was told on another site that silicone coats the hair preventing moisture from getting in causing dryness.Dryness for curly hair and aa hair is a BIG must for it to be healthy. Silicone also isnt water soluable and takes a clarifying shampoo to get it off your hair.If these things are untrue please correct me this is just what i was told...if this isnt correct tell me and i correct the ladies on bhm.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

Its true that Silicone is not water solluable. However as far as weighing down the hair goes, it really depends on if the product you are using is being applied before or after you've blow dryed. If applied after, like a serum perhaps, it will most definetly weigh the hair down...if applied before drying, silicones evaporate when introduced to heat....so essentially they are weightless when applied before drying.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 25, 2009)

So would you suggest that i use a silicone serum on my hair b4 i flat iron (alongwith a heat spray of course lol) or would this be bad for the hair?

BTW i meant to apologize for the other day i didnt mean to come off annoying i was just upset bc my hair was breaking ...but now its under control i got a jpak and my hair is so soft and i think the dryness has gone thanks for the help


----------



## internetchick (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As a curly girl myself, I'm curious as to why you are avoiding silicone based products? It dries my hair and dulls it over time, and caused damage to the ends of my hair leading to breakage and split ends. My hair improved greatly after avoiding silicones.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 25, 2009)

ic i googled online and they said a clarifying shampoo would get rid of the build up...just follow this recipe

a quarter size of shampoo(im judging the length of your hair from your pic btw thanks for the baking soda thing my skin is glowing now



) a 1/2 tsp of lemon juice and a tsp of baking soda mix into a paste and shampoo hair with it like normal except leave it on your scalp for about 5 min then rinse as it slides down your hair the baking soda and lemon as suppose to remove the GUNK (silicones) from you hair.

Now he said that silicone goes away with heat so im thinking maybe its ok to use if you are striaghtening your hair (blow dryer or flat iron) i was gonna try this cos i like silicone to keep frizzies down. I need a relaxer bad BUT im waiting until i have enough new growth so my stylist wont over lap so i notice the more i need a relaxer the frizzier my hair gets LOL..so i use silicone to help.

Now HE please explain more about heat getting rid of silicone on your hair...will this work with my flat iron



?


----------



## internetchick (Mar 25, 2009)

They tend to build up too fast for me. I don't like the idea of clarifying so much.


----------



## incredichele (Mar 25, 2009)

Great responses! Thank you guys! I 'm not too much of a clarifying shampoo fan since my bangs are short and I worry about drying them out as well.

Thank you again!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ic i googled online and they said a clarifying shampoo would get rid of the build up...just follow this recipe
a quarter size of shampoo(im judging the length of your hair from your pic btw thanks for the baking soda thing my skin is glowing now



) a 1/2 tsp of lemon juice and a tsp of baking soda mix into a paste and shampoo hair with it like normal except leave it on your scalp for about 5 min then rinse as it slides down your hair the baking soda and lemon as suppose to remove the GUNK (silicones) from you hair.

Now he said that silicone goes away with heat so im thinking maybe its ok to use if you are striaghtening your hair (blow dryer or flat iron) i was gonna try this cos i like silicone to keep frizzies down. I need a relaxer bad BUT im waiting until i have enough new growth so my stylist wont over lap so i notice the more i need a relaxer the frizzier my hair gets LOL..so i use silicone to help.

Now HE please explain more about heat getting rid of silicone on your hair...will this work with my flat iron



?

My name is Gina lol
No, you have to be careful with serums....you can apply it WET and let the hair dry naturally then flat iron or apply wet and blow dry then iron....but dont apply the serum on your dry hair before ironing....think of it this way.....how do you cook? Oil and heat right? Imagine what thats doing to your hair. Even serums with thermal protection in them I am ify about...I just dont like the ideal of an oil based product and 2 hot plates pressed against the hair...


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 26, 2009)

so silicones are like oil..like an olive oil...ok im trying to make sure i got this right...just like i wouldnt apply olive oil on my hair b4 flat ironing i wouldnt apply like the citre shine shine serum on my hair b4 flat ironing ? Well now i feel sheepish i applyed fx extreme shine to my hair right b4 applying my chi iron guard cos my end frizz up so much when i flat iron (this time on 250 degrees).....Is there something else i can apply to y ends to stop them from frizing when i flat iron? The extreme shine worked my ends are a lot less frizzy but i dont wanna damage my hair lol.

Thank you for being patient and helping me gina


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 26, 2009)

No prob.

Why not just apply the serum after you've flat ironed?


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 26, 2009)

do they keep moisture out if you apply them on hair without heat...thats my fear my hair is dry enough LOL LOL....i use to but i read about the silicones blocking moisture out of your hair until you wash it out with a clarifying shampoo. Is that true?


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 26, 2009)

@ incredichelle: I haven't used this particular product but Korres makes pretty nice stuff - Bamboo Styling Cream for Curly Hair

@ TwinkletOes: Well, the silicones keep moisture out of the hair but if you use a leave in conditioner after straightening but before applying the serum, your hair can be straightened, moisturized and less frizzy. That's how I have to do when I use serums however... I usually find, however, that when properly moisturized I have much less need for anti frizz serum and this is even being in humid a** Houston. Also, keep in mind that using the flat iron (even with the thermal protectant) and the silicone based serum will ultimately cause damage to the hair so try to keep that to a minimum. Do you have a round straightening brush like this? It might help keep your hair a bit straighter between thermal treatments and relaxer services.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 26, 2009)

mm girl i have a round brush like that i am horrible at using it LOL ...ive tried and tried



....i just gave up lol


----------



## tika (Mar 26, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in and say that this is a helpful discussion. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm AA and wear my hair in it's naturally curly state and I use silicones. The trick is to know when, why, and how to use them.

1. Silicones don't need to be removed with a clarifying shampoo. Many coco betaine based shampoos will remove them with no problem. And you don't have to shampoo every time you use cones. For most people it takes a few days, for some even a week, to get enough buildup to cause problems.

2. Cones should be used on WET hair before you do anything else. Yes it's true that cones prevent some moisture from getting in, but it also protects any existing moisture from getting out. Your hair is at 100% moisture when it's wet, so adding a silicone serum now would prevent moisture loss as the hair dries.

3. Cone prevalence should be based on what you want to do with your hair. If you want healthy hair, you need to use a cream or leave in without cones or that has cones near the bottom of the ingredient lists. If you want to heat style, a serum with cones at the top will work best for your styling needs. And regardless of what you use, don't use too much!


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 30, 2009)

If you're really looking for silicone free products, you should turn to RenÃ© Furterer. I work with their shampoos, conditioners and styling products and I can tell you they're all amazing!! It's pricey though...

Here's the link: RenÃ© Furterer

Hope it helps!!


----------



## incredichele (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jolanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you're really looking for silicone free products, you should turn to RenÃ© Furterer. I work with their shampoos, conditioners and styling products and I can tell you they're all amazing!! It's pricey though... 
Here's the link: RenÃ© Furterer

Hope it helps!!


Thank you so much! I have used one of the conditioners before and loved it. I'll have to wait for next pay day, and then go out and get something.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 30, 2009)

No problem... my pleasure!!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jolanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you're really looking for silicone free products, you should turn to RenÃ© Furterer. I work with their shampoos, conditioners and styling products and I can tell you they're all amazing!! It's pricey though... 
Here's the link: RenÃ© Furterer

Hope it helps!!

I completely forgot about Furterer products....they work amazingly!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jolanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you're really looking for silicone free products, you should turn to RenÃ© Furterer. I work with their shampoos, conditioners and styling products and I can tell you they're all amazing!! It's pricey though... 
Here's the link: RenÃ© Furterer

Hope it helps!!

Thanks for linking those. I have never heard of them before.


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 31, 2009)

Feel free to ask if you have any questions or need advice on their products!!!


----------



## donnebonn (May 30, 2011)

@ Jolanka: I'm not sure why the other ppl on this thread avoid silicone, but my reason is that if I use it on my hair or skin, it lks like I took a blow torch 2 it.


----------



## divadoll (May 31, 2011)

More than likely, she would not respond to this thread as it is over 2 years old.  Silicone builds up in your hair and its hard to remove.  



> Originally Posted by *donnebonn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ Jolanka: I'm not sure why the other ppl on this thread avoid silicone, but my reason is that if I use it on my hair or skin, it lks like I took a blow torch 2 it.


----------

